# Water Heater ?



## kev (Oct 10, 2007)

What type of water heater does the 08 21rs have? Is it Atwood?


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

The H/W heater in my 2008 21RS is a *Suburban.







*


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Is there a problem with the water heater?


----------

